# STAGMATOTERA SPP?



## Samzo (Oct 29, 2005)

Is there even such a thing? I've never heard of it and can't find pictures of it. Someone has offered it to me, he calls it the "Yellow Mantis" :? IF anyone knows what it is please say.


----------



## PseudoDave (Oct 29, 2005)

Have been offered the same species in the past, never really looked into it though.


----------



## Ian (Oct 29, 2005)

yeah.,..that name sounds familiar. I know the yellow "flower" mantis, Parhymenopus davidsoni, exists..

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## PseudoDave (Oct 29, 2005)

If it's the same guy offering them to you as did to me then it's an african species right? Ask him to source a picture for you, even if it's not his own, then if he's genuine he'll surely come up with the goods to keep a customer?


----------



## Samzo (Oct 29, 2005)

Yeah ok, i'll ask for a pic. Hopefully it's pretty lol


----------



## PseudoDave (Oct 29, 2005)

We'll also see if he's good at spray-painting mantids...


----------



## Samzo (Oct 29, 2005)

Well 3 people now from different areas have said they have the yellow mantis so I guess they can't all be fakers, but yeah lol Wanna see if they are good at paint


----------



## KennethJ78 (Oct 29, 2005)

Stagmatoptera hyaloptera from Argentinia has a bright orange-yellowish inside of the tibia... Maybe that's the yellow part they're refering to ?

I mean: I know Parhymenopus ( No, I don't have it  ) and that's basically the yellow version of Hymenopus coronatus.. Parhymenopus is also from Asia if I'm not mistaken; so a yellow Mantis from Africa will surely not be Parhymenopus  

The title of this topic suggests that the species is from the Stagmatoptera genus.

Keep in mind that Miomantis species often are green / brown or even yellow ( ! ) when they're adult... Don't let people fool you by offering yellow Mantids and in fact sell you ( common ) Miomantis sp.


----------



## Christian (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi.

Maybe the chances for finding pictures are better when the right name is known  . It is called _Stagmato*p*tera_ and is a S-American genus. Some species may have a yellowish touch, see on terra-typica.

Regards,

Christian


----------



## Ian (Oct 29, 2005)

check out that adult female  

http://ttwebbase.dyndns.org/mantid/view/40.html

Cheers,

Ian


----------

